# Is he too thin?!!!



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

According to some lady when I was walking my Beagle Beau, she made a snide remark, that because she could see some ribs on my dog.....he was TOO THIN?! I was like ....apparently because he's a beagle he needs to be fat.....

Does he look "too thin" to you 


































































































































And yes I do have a ghetto spring pole set-up in my room lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

ribs? where?? skinny? WHERE!? he looks fine to me! lol! and he really is cute!


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> ribs? where?? skinny? WHERE!? he looks fine to me! lol! and he really is cute!


That's what I said!!! Actually I personally think he could stand to lean out a bit more, but since it's winter....I'm letting him stay at 23 pounds...when he's usually 19 or 20 pounds when I work him.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

looks fine 2 me...I think he looks good


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Too skinny? I don't even see any ribs... He's fine..


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

He is a great looking beagle!:clap: As far as I know you want to be able to see a hit of the ribs in your dog(I am not a dog expert) I know when I took my Old English Sheepdog in to be spayed and I had picked her back up on her paper work they had in big red letters that she was OBESE--LOL I was like ohhh my dogs FAT-LOL 
Have a nice day
Angie


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks fine to me. Cute dog


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I think he looks great!!

Very good looking boy!


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

Skinny, no..But he's too short!!:roll::roll:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

His ears are too big... LOL jk... He's lookin good, I woulda told that lady you didn't want him to look like her


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

He's adorable...Some people think that if a dog is not even on both sides where the dog SHOULD have a waist its too skinny. Don't listen to that crazy lady she has no idea what she's talking about! lol.


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

wow what an awesome looking dog!

he looks just fine to me


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Muttkip said:


> That's what I said!!! Actually I personally think he could stand to lean out a bit more, but since it's winter....I'm letting him stay at 23 pounds...when he's usually 19 or 20 pounds when I work him.


ah, winter fluff! hehe, that lady must have some over weight dogs if she thinks yours is too skinny. Pfft, my aunt said Riley was under weight cause she seen the muscle on her arms and thigh. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 some people are just :hammer:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

People have no clue what they are talking about when they think any ribs that show is too skinny! I thought the instructor for the conformation class I take my dogs to was going to faint when she saw my dogs! lol She said what's wring with them why are they so skinny with over developed muscles? LMAO

He looks great as always!


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

He looks AWESOME for a beagle! My sister's beagle is grotesquely overweight and it's pathetic. She's absolutely miserable.


----------



## Jax'sMama (Jan 27, 2010)

He doesnt look too thin to me at all. Crazy lady.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

dude i have had beagles for years and your dog looks healthy to me!!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

great looking beagle!


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Here's some pictures I took from today.....most of the other ones I posted are kinda old, most of those were winter weight as well...he's an outside dog so he needs some fat on him to keep him warm.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

seriously he looks great! i have a couple show pics of my dads beagles some were. when i find them i will post a few so you can see he looks great


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

seriously your beagle is like the only beagle i know (besides for ONE beagle client of mine) that i have ever seen that isn't overweight. so i'm sure the lady doesn't know what a beagle is supposed to REALLY look like. pathetic. he looks so great! esp in his stillwater collar


----------

